# Anybody Need Super Bowl Xl Tickets?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

If you need Super Bowl XL tickets, I found them for you. Might as well choose the Buy It Now option so you are sure to get them!

Tickets

Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

No problem Randy What your credit card number









OUCH

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sad thing is they'll probably get it. But not from me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> If you need Super Bowl XL tickets, I found them for you. Might as well choose the Buy It Now option so you are sure to get them!
> 
> Tickets
> 
> ...


Thanx Randy. But I need 6


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just got them....have 4 extras, anyone want to go???

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Be careful... this auction is just for a .jpg image of the tickets!








(At least they throw in an X-box box with the purchase!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> If you need Super Bowl XL tickets, I found them for you. Might as well choose the Buy It Now option so you are sure to get them!
> 
> Tickets
> 
> ...


As a Stiller fan (that's western PA for Steelers) I'm glad you put this on Outbacker's. I think I might get to go afterall


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hard to believe that nobody has bid on those yet.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Darn...he only has 5! I need 6. Guess I'll save my $42,500. Did you guys see the "Buy It Now" price of $70,000? What do you suppose the list price is on this?


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

O.K. - Let me see, if I have this right. For the price of a new TV (basically anything I want) and a new Outback, I get to spend a few days in Detroit and watch the Super Bowl. This is a tough one - NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

IF they're not on the 50, I don't care to go.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Be careful... this auction is just for a .jpg image of the tickets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone else got your reference Doug, but I thought it was funny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I don't know if anyone else got your reference Doug, but I thought it was funny


I picked up on it, and I thought it was ROTFLOA funny





































Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful... this auction is just for a .jpg image of the tickets!Â
> ...


OK - OK - I'll laugh.









(actually - THAT really was the 1st thing I looked for when I opened the link)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd rather watch it on the TV...

Beer is cheaper this way.

Steve


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Buy it Now price has dropped to $55,000. That's a whopping $15000. drop. Better hurry if you want them


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Buy it Now price has dropped to $55,000. That's a whopping $15000. drop. Better hurry if you want them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a deal!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful... this auction is just for a .jpg image of the tickets!Â
> ...


I got it! My thoughts exactly!


----------

